# Interessengemeinschaft Angler?



## Ruffnex (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach meinem "Auftritt" im SWR-Beitrag zum Thema Nachtangelverbot in BaWü hatte ich einiges an, sagen wir mal "Rückmeldungen".
Zum einen natürlich im Bezug auf das Nachtangelvrbot selbst, zum anderen aber auch über sehr viele andere Themen, die man dann doch auch mal angehen sollte.
Viele fühlen sich von Vereinsfunktionären nicht verstanden oder sogar nicht mal ernst genommen. Ein wenig also quasi "Veränderung muss her, aber wer kümmert sich drum?!".
Daraus entstand dann der Gedanke einer Art Interessengemeinschaft der Angler. Von Angler, für Angler.
Eine IG, die die Interessen der Angler gegenüber der Politik, den Verbänden und den Vereinen vertritt.

Die erste Frage die sich natürlich stellt, stehen die Angler tatsächlich hinter einer solchen IG?
Ohne den Rückhalt der Angler, macht es schließlich keinen Sinn, eine solche IG zu gründen.

Meine Bitte also an *alle *User:
Was haltet ihr von einer "IG Angler" und steht ihr dahinter?


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interann irgendwie zwangsläufig auch der essengemeinschaft*

da wird man den unterschied zwischen theorie und praxis deutlich sehen können.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Irgendwann irgendwie zwangsläufig auch der Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Seh ich auch wie antonio....

Dennoch ist alles gut, was in Bewegung kommt........

Reicht doch, wenn unsere real existierenden Rollatorverbände im Stillstand verharren........


----------



## Ruffnex (22. Mai 2013)

*Interessengemeinschat Angler*

Ups, was ist denn da mit dem Threat-Namen passiert...
Könnte das ein Admin bitte auf "Interessengemeinschat Angler" ändern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Geändert.


----------



## GeorgeB (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interann irgendwie zwangsläufig auch der essengemeinschaft*

Geile Fredüberschrift. :m

Noble Idee. Aber es ist wie bei der Gründung einer neuen Partei, die sich für Bürgerinteressen einsetzen will. 

Erst einmal braucht man viele Leute, die ihre Freizeit opfern, über einen längeren Zeitraum bedeutungslos sind, sich aber bei der etablierten "Konkurrenz" schon mal einen Haufen Feinde machen. Sollte sich die neue Organisation tatsächlich durchsetzen, wird sie von (dann) ehemaligen Anglern dominiert, die zu Funktionären mutiert sind, und sich um Posten und Macht prügeln. Die Idealisten indes, die das Ganze ins Rollen gebracht haben, wenden sich frustriert ab, und gehen lieber wieder angeln. 

Wie Antonio schon schrieb: Theorie und Praxis. Wenn du die Energie hast, starte einen Versuch.


----------



## Franky (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Sowas gab es schon mal...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/iga1.htm
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/iga2.htm
usw....


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interann irgendwie zwangsläufig auch der essengemeinschaft*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Geile Fredüberschrift. :m
> 
> Noble Idee. Aber es ist wie bei der Gründung einer neuen Partei, die sich für Bürgerinteressen einsetzen will.
> 
> ...



gut beschrieben und sie müssen sich einig sein was sie wollen.
und da gehts schon los unter den anglern, wie man hier immer wieder schön lesen kann.

antonio


----------



## labralehn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Die Antworten der Umfrage passen nicht richtig zur Frage:

ja
nein
mir egal 

wäre vielleicht eindeutiger gewesen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Da ich und meine Interessen vom Verband eh nicht berücksichtigt werden, bei ja kein Mitglied im Verein, mit Glied schon aber nicht in einem Verein eben, würde ich es begrüßen wenn man so etwas auf die Beine stellen könnte. Den es gibt so viele Dinge die mir einfach richtig auf den Sack gehen, aber durch den Schimmel der da vorherrscht von mir als nicht Vereinsmitglied nicht geändert werden können. Immer wenn was ansteht werden nur die Vereine gefragt, die Mio. Angler die in keinem Verein sind haben eh kein Stimmrecht, das sollte sich als erstes ändern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Ich sag nur.... Wunsch und Wirklichkeit.
Die Problematik bei so einer an sich guten Idee wären:

a.die unterschiedlichen Interessen der Anglerschaft..traurig aber wahr

b.Einflussverlust der "Etablierten"..sowas beäugen die seeehr kritisch.Man lässt sich da nicht gerne die Butter vom Brot nehmen.Da bekommt man das Prädikat Querulant schneller als einem lieb ist.

c.das "Verstecken" von Verbänden *und* Politik gleicherm.in Eintracht hinter fadenscheidigen Argumenten..sprich..rechtl.Lage gibt nicht mehr her und das übl.blabla an Totschlagphrasen.Und dagegen waren Don Quichotes Windmühlen ein Kindergeburtstag.

Ein Versuch wäre es wert...nur sollte man damit rechnen daß das evtl.ein 3 Fronten Kampf wird.

_Alle sagten das geht nicht..plötzlich kam einer der das nicht wusste und machte es _


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Da ich und meine Interessen vom Verband eh nicht berücksichtigt werden, bei ja kein Mitglied im Verein, mit Glied schon aber nicht in einem Verein eben, würde ich es begrüßen wenn man so etwas auf die Beine stellen könnte. Den es gibt so viele Dinge die mir einfach richtig auf den Sack gehen, aber durch den Schimmel der da vorherrscht von mir als nicht Vereinsmitglied nicht geändert werden können. Immer wenn was ansteht werden nur die Vereine gefragt, die Mio. Angler die in keinem Verein sind haben eh kein Stimmrecht, das sollte sich als erstes ändern.



stimmrecht kannst du nur bekommen wenn du einer gruppierung ob nun interessengemeinschaft oder verein oder sonstwas angehörst.
und nicht nur angehören, sondern dann auch aktiv mitwirken ist dann angesagt.
und nicht nur laß die andern mal machen.
und das ist dann eben theorie und praxis.
oder eben geben und nehmen nur das funktioniert eben in den wenigsten fällen.
in der heutigen zeit herscht eben das nehmen ohne geben vor.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> stimmrecht kannst du nur bekommen wenn du einer gruppierung ob nun interessengemeinschaft oder verein oder sonstwas angehörst.
> und nicht nur angehören, sondern dann auch aktiv mitwirken ist dann angesagt.
> und nicht nur laß die andern mal machen.
> und das ist dann eben theorie und praxis.
> ...



Aktiv mitwirken heisst bei den meisten Vereinen leider auf Linie bleiben.
Ansonsten ist dein Mitwirken nicht erwünscht.


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aktiv mitwirken heisst bei den meisten Vereinen leider auf Linie bleiben.
> Ansonsten ist dein Mitwirken nicht erwünscht.



ich hab nicht von den bestehenden vereinen geredet, wobei man hier eben auch nicht alle über einen kamm scheren kann.
glaubst du, daß in so einer neuen ig, wenn sie denn zustande kommt, die leute scharenweise einbringen?
dazu ist der haufen viel zu zerstritten, und aktiv mitwirken wollen doch die wenigsten.
also wird das gleiche herauskommen wie bei den bestehenden vereinen heute.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> ich hab nicht von den bestehenden vereinen geredet, wobei man hier eben auch nicht alle über einen kamm scheren kann.
> glaubst du, daß in so einer neuen ig, wenn sie denn zustande kommt, die leute scharenweise einbringen?
> dazu ist der haufen viel zu zerstritten, und aktiv mitwirken wollen doch die wenigsten.
> also wird das gleiche herauskommen wie bei den bestehenden vereinen heute.
> ...



Ok, hatte ich anders verstanden.

Ich denke auch, diese IG ist eine Totgeburt.
Angebracht wäre sie, die Umsetzung würde aber an der Komplexität der Themen scheitern.

Aus welchem Grund gibt es alte IG nicht mehr?


----------



## Ein_Angler (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> stimmrecht kannst du nur bekommen wenn du einer gruppierung ob nun interessengemeinschaft oder verein oder sonstwas angehörst.
> und nicht nur angehören, sondern dann auch aktiv mitwirken ist dann angesagt.
> und nicht nur laß die andern mal machen.
> und das ist dann eben theorie und praxis.
> ...



Das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland, entweder du bezahlst Geld oder du hast nix zu sagen oder bist denen egal. Es kann doch nicht sein wie im Saarland, daß ein Nachtangelverbot eingeführt wird, und nur Vereine dazu befragt wurden. Und die große Masse an Anglern, die keinem Verein angehören, darunter leiden müssen was ein paar verkalkte Presis beschlossen haben. Frau Doktor schiessmichtot hat ja auch betont, nur für die Vereinsangler da zu sein, der Rest kümmert die Alte nicht. Deswegen sollte es eine Interessengemeinschaft, der nicht Vereins seitig Organisierten Angler geben, um die Interessen derer auch zu berücksichtigen. Ich bin bereit mich in so einer Interessengemeinschaft einzubringen, will aber nicht einem Verein angehören müssen mit den ganzen verkalkten Ansichten/Strukturen.


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland, entweder du bezahlst Geld oder du hast nix zu sagen oder bist denen egal. Es kann doch nicht sein wie im Saarland, daß ein Nachtangelverbot eingeführt wird, und nur Vereine dazu befragt wurden. Und die große Masse an Anglern, die keinem Verein angehören, darunter leiden müssen was ein paar verkalkte Presis beschlossen haben. Frau Doktor schiessmichtot hat ja auch betont, nur für die Vereinsangler da zu sein, der Rest kümmert die Alte nicht. Deswegen sollte es eine Interessengemeinschaft, der nicht Vereins seitig Organisierten Angler geben, um die Interessen derer auch zu berücksichtigen. Ich bin bereit mich in so einer Interessengemeinschaft einzubringen, will aber nicht einem Verein angehören müssen mit den ganzen verkalkten Ansichten/Strukturen.



Naja, eine Volksbefragung sieht unser Gesetz nur in Ausnahmefällen vor.
Du hättest Dich und die anderen Angler natürlich auch, aber jederzeit persönlich an die Politiker wenden können.

Gibt sogar Sprechstunden in den Parteibüros.

Vereine, welche auch die LV sind, arbeiten nunmal enger mit den Parteien vor Ort zusammen. Somit sind diese auch die ersten Ansprechpartner wenn es um Fischereibelange oder auch Naturschutzbelange geht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland, entweder du bezahlst Geld oder du hast nix zu sagen oder bist denen egal.



Variante 2:du bezahlst,hast trotzdem nix zu melden und bist denen trotz Zahlung egal..auch nicht sooo selten.

Gibt sicherlich löbliche Ausnahmen aber die suchst du mit der Lupe.


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem in Deutschland, entweder du bezahlst Geld oder du hast nix zu sagen oder bist denen egal. Es kann doch nicht sein wie im Saarland, daß ein Nachtangelverbot eingeführt wird, und nur Vereine dazu befragt wurden. Und die große Masse an Anglern, die keinem Verein angehören, darunter leiden müssen was ein paar verkalkte Presis beschlossen haben. Frau Doktor schiessmichtot hat ja auch betont, nur für die Vereinsangler da zu sein, der Rest kümmert die Alte nicht. Deswegen sollte es eine Interessengemeinschaft, der nicht Vereins seitig Organisierten Angler geben, um die Interessen derer auch zu berücksichtigen. Ich bin bereit mich in so einer Interessengemeinschaft einzubringen, will aber nicht einem Verein angehören müssen mit den ganzen verkalkten Ansichten/Strukturen.



nun erklär mal wie diese ig funktionieren soll.
wer soll dies tun?
wer stellt sich hin und macht die arbeit?
welche einheitlichen ziele sollen verfolgt werden?
solange sich angler gegenseitig ans bein pinkeln, einer den andern missionieren will und und und, wo soll da ne ig herkommen, die auch was bewirken kann?

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole theorie und praxis.

warum sind denn viele nicht in vereinen, weil sie eben nur angeln wollen und alles andere geht ihnen am a.... vorbei.
wenn alle in die vereine gehen würden, oder eben auch neue gründen würden sähe es glaube ich anders aus.
aber dann muß man eben auch was tun und nicht nur fordern.
und das hat in erster linie nichts mit geld bezahlen zu tun sondern mit sich aktiv einbringen.
nur dabei scheiterts eben schon bei nem großteil.
ist aber nicht nur beim angeln so.

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



antonio schrieb:


> nun erklär mal wie diese ig funktionieren soll.
> wer soll dies tun?
> wer stellt sich hin und macht die arbeit?
> welche einheitlichen ziele sollen verfolgt werden?
> ...



Die Idee einer IG ist im Grundsatz nicht schlecht.
Du sprichst hier aber schon diverse Probleme (mit Recht) an. Auch sollte man die Fragen stellen, wer bereit wäre diese IG finanziell zu tragen?

Der einfachere Weg wäre es in einen Angelverein zu gehen und dort seine Rechte und natürlich auch Pflichten wahrnehmen.

Mich würden aber interessieren warum die alte Ig gescheitert ist.
Gibt es darüber Infos?


----------



## Tomasz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Der einfachere Weg wäre es einen eigenen Verband zu gründen...





Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Der einfachere Weg wäre es in einen Angelverein zu gehen und dort seine Rechte und natürlich auch Pflichten wahrnehmen...



Wie am Freitag schon mal geschrieben, ich werde einfach nicht schlau aus Dir. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Antonio,ich glaube das man die Ablehnung zum Verein differenzierter betrachten sollte.Da gäbe es durchaus einige logische Punkte/Gründe die dagegen sprächen..das muss nicht immer die eigene Bequemlichkeit sein Und was nützt dir die Idee einen in deinen Augen besseren Verein gründen zu wollen,wenn du im Umkreis kein freies,pachtbares Gewässer hast?

Tja..wie sollte so eine IG aussehen,mir würde da eine Art Mitgliedsfinanzierte Anglergewerkschaft vorschweben.Eine Institution die dann zum tragen kommt,wenn sich die Anglerschaft(egal ob im Verein oder nicht) benachteiligt vorkommt.Eine Institution welche unsere Anliegen *offensiv* unterstützt.

Ok..man wird ja mal träumen dürfen


----------



## antonio (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Antonio,ich glaube das man die Ablehnung zum Verein differenzierter betrachten sollte.Da gäbe es durchaus einige logische Punkte/Gründe die dagegen sprächen..das muss nicht immer die eigene Bequemlichkeit sein Und was nützt dir die Idee einen in deinen Augen besseren Verein gründen zu wollen,wenn du im Umkreis kein freies,pachtbares Gewässer hast?
> 
> ja da hast du recht es gibt verschiedene gründe, woran die vereine auch selbst mit schuld sind.
> nur das eine ergibt eben das andere das ist ne spirale ohne ende.
> ...




#6

antonio


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wie am Freitag schon mal geschrieben, ich werde einfach nicht schlau aus Dir.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Naja, nach dem man so einige Nächte drüber geschlafen hat...

Die bestehenden Angelvereine haben nun mal bereits einen Fuß in der Tür des LV.
Regional kann man da natürlich eher was erreichen als mit einer IG die Bundesweit (?) agiert.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Man kann ja seine Meinung, nach dem man drüber geschlafen hat wohl ändern.



Ja unbedingt sogar. 
Nein im Ernst freut es mich natürlich immer wieder, wenn die Diskussion an der einen oder anderen Stelle zum Umdenken bewegt. Ich habe mich auch schon einige male überzeugen lassen. Manchmal kommen mir die Fronten hier sehr verhärtet vor und die Diskussionen nehmen skurile Züge an, da rechnet man nicht gleich damit, dass sich Dinge auch mal entwickeln können.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Ja unbedingt sogar.
> Nein im Ernst freut es mich natürlich immer wieder, wenn die Diskussion an der einen oder anderen Stelle zum Umdenken bewegt. Ich habe mich auch schon einige male überzeugen lassen. Manchmal kommen mir die Fronten hier sehr verhärtet vor und die Diskussionen nehmen skurile Züge an, da rechnet man nicht gleich damit, dass sich Dinge auch mal entwickeln können.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



:q

Auf Basis einer reinen ehrenamtl. Tätigkeit kann diese IG nicht funktionieren.
Um sich Gehör zu verschaffen wird Fachwissen benötigt.
Und dann muss man sich über das Tätigkeitsfeld im Klaren sein.
Will man auf Bundesebene agieren? Hier denke ich wäre es relativ einfach Gehör zu finden.
Auf Landesebene inkl. sämtlicher Bezirke, Kommunen sieht die Sache anders aus.
Zuviel Klein Klein, benötigt viel Manpower inkl. Fachwissen und extrem viel Geld.


----------



## Jose (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

*Interessengemeinschaft Angler?

*klär doch erst mal, welche interessen angler gemein haben.

selbst hier im AB gibts angler, deren ausschließliches interesse zum thema angeln das niveau von "mein, mein, mein" nicht übersteigt.

eine IG-Angler kann ich mir nur als Konkurrenzveranstaltung zu etablierten angler-vertretern vorstellen - und als ein schiff, dass wegen anhaltender differenzen nie fahrt aufnimmt.

"kochtopfangler" und C&Rler, spinnfischer und carphunter, 
vereinsangler und freie angler?

nee, vergiss es, neid regiert die welt und fett schwimmt oben.
deshalb haben wir ja die interessenvertretungen, die wir haben -
und genau betrachtet, sehen wir auch deren spezielle/persönliche interessen.

oder willste 'ne anarcho-truppe aufbauen?
hättest du recht - wäre das scheitern schon im keim gelegt.

der deutsche angler will seine ordentlichen vertreter und seine ruhe und sein "meins, meins".


schön auch zu hier lesen, dass ehrenamtlich eh nix funktioniert.
empfiehlt sich da die "next generation"?


im übrigen braucht man gar nicht in politik abzugleiten, um zu erkennen, dass angeln der zukunft denen gehören wird, die sich den entsprechend großen teil aus dem kuchen sichern können (privatgewässer!) und wir anderen aus gemeingesellschaftlichen interessen das angeln zum erhalt der letzten rötzchen "natur" einzustellen haben.

wir haben schon verloren.


ach ja, vergessen, stimm natürlich dafür. wird aber nix werden, wenn angeln nicht als JEDERMANNSRECHT anerkannt wird - jau, und da werden besonders die vereine vor sein, die in "_jahrelanger aufopfernder naturschützerischer arbeit_" ihre angelplätze gesichert haben, allzuoft auch bar jeglichen naturverständnisses. ach jeh, das ist tausend trööts wert...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Gute und leider zutreffende Zusammenfassung.

Ich rechne damit, dass dank der destruktiven Bundesverbandsarbeit der Stellenwert des Angelns in Deutschland weiter den Bach runtergehen wird, die Möglichkeiten des einzelnen und auch der Vereine immer geringer werden, sich vieles auf das benachbarte Ausland verlagern wird und dann irgendwann mal auch diejenigen etwas deutlicher das Ganze spüren werden, die jetzt noch einigermaßen von uns Anglern leben können, sprich Fachhändler und Geräteindustrie.
Wenn es dann gelingt, die ins Boot zu ziehen, hat eine IG vielleicht eine Überlebenschance.
Da genau dies aber genau jetzt immer noch nicht gelingt, muss das Kind erst richtig in den Brunnen fallen. Und weil es zwar immer weniger aber immer noch viel zu viele gibt, die blind und taub und brav und dumm irgendwelchen keinem nützenden Betonköppen das Geld in den Rachen werfen, ist der Weg noch weit.


----------



## Fr33 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Gute und leider zutreffende Zusammenfassung.
> 
> Ich rechne damit, dass dank der destruktiven Bundesverbandsarbeit der Stellenwert des Angelns in Deutschland weiter den Bach runtergehen wird, die Möglichkeiten des einzelnen und auch der Vereine immer geringer werden, sich vieles auf das benachbarte Ausland verlagern wird und dann irgendwann mal auch diejenigen etwas deutlicher das Ganze spüren werden, *die jetzt noch einigermaßen von uns Anglern leben können, sprich Fachhändler und Geräteindustrie.*
> *Wenn es dann gelingt, die ins Boot zu ziehen, hat eine IG vielleicht eine Überlebenschance.*
> Da genau dies aber genau jetzt immer noch nicht gelingt, muss das Kind erst richtig in den Brunnen fallen. Und weil es zwar immer weniger aber immer noch viel zu viele gibt, die blind und taub und brav und dumm irgendwelchen keinem nützenden Betonköppen das Geld in den Rachen werfen, ist der Weg noch weit.


 
Hallo Honeyball,

die Geräteindustrie macht schon was - aber wenn ich da an so FTM (Tubertini) Forellenangeln mit 100Mann an einem 0,5ha Gewässer denke - bei denen im Minutentakt Catch & Kill gemacht wird, wie am Fließband.... das hat eher abschreckende Wirkung .... #c

Im Matchangler Bereich etc. werden jedes Jahr Benefizangeln abgehalten, bei denen der Erlös an Kinderkrebshilfe, Behinderteneinrichtungen usw. geht... nur sowas ließt keiner...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Da hast Du natürlich recht, aber das meinte ich nicht.
Die tun natürlich was, um das Angeln zu fördern, aber noch immer nichts gegen die, die sich darum bemühen, das Angeln einzuschränken!


----------



## Fr33 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*

Da hast du nat. recht... da werden tausende EUR für Printmedien/ Werbung ausgeben - anstelle 2 Schitte nach vorne zu denken und dafür mit zu sorgen, dass auch in 5 Jahren noch Angeln verkauft werden können, daran denkt keiner....


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Interessengemeinschaft Angler?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Fachhändler und Geräteindustrie.


 


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Die tun natürlich was, um das Angeln zu fördern, ...


Die Fachhändler sind beim Thema Fördern da teilweise schon auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Die Industie samt der Medien balgt sich jedoch weiterhin um nicht mal 25% des jetzt schon vohandenen Kundenpotentials, geschweige denn, dass sie erkennen, dass dieses noch ausbaufähig ist.

Gegenüber dieser Gefahr für den Umsatz:


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...aber noch immer nichts gegen die, die sich darum bemühen, das Angeln einzuschränken!


herrscht jedoch völlige Blindheit.
Lerneffekt z.B. aus dem Wegfall des Wettfischens vor vielen Jahren: exakt 0.


----------

